# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  K547KP1A

## spole2010

Sveiciens visiem.
 Ir nepieciešamība pēc komutācijas mikroshēmas K547кп1а. Varbūt kāds var nopārdot dažas, ja tādas vispār vel var dabūt. Meklēju analogus, neatradu diemžēl.
PM
Paldies

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Latgalītē biji?

----------

